# The random-derailing-off-topic-chit-chat thread



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I thought it might be a nice idea to create a thread dedicated to derailing itself as every time a thread drastically goes off topic the mods _close_ it!!! This is the thread for all your off topic comments about anything that derails other threads.

So without any further ado:



Kopachris said:


> aeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiou aeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiouaeiou
> 
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> 
> holla holla get $
Click to expand...

^^^^i see your post and like him

My many thanks to "Talk Classical provides a realistic representation of life inside a concert hall," "i see you site" and many of member Peeyaj's derailed threads

:tiphat:​


----------



## clavichorder

I dream of a world where crows are never again deprived of their precious fried chicken.

Anyways, excuse me, the government is assaulting me in my dreams with TTT's(telepathic torture techniques). They are trying to making me mental because I know to much. You may wonder why they do this. I'll give you a hint, the key word is, economics. Its economical. If you don't know what that means, look it up.


----------



## kv466

Ok. Dattle be two numba 4, appetizer spare ribs and a quart of fried rice! Anyting else?


----------



## Dodecaplex

*On Formally Underailable Topics of CoAG and Similar Threads*

*Theorem:* This thread cannot be derailed or not derailed.

*Proof:* Since the very purpose of the thread is to be derailed in the first place, no amount of off-topic posts can possibly derail it (since these posts are still on-topic, by being off-topic).

Now, if they _don't_ derail it, then they're clearly going against the thread's topic (which is to be derailed); thus, they _are_ derailing it. But if they are derailing it, then...

In other words, this thread can be derailed if and only if it cannot be derailed.

*Q.E.D.*


----------



## clavichorder

I can be as stupid as I want to and people might like it. Yay!


----------



## clavichorder

This thread needs to have a big bang.


----------



## clavichorder

How about them Yankees? Or as we say in Seattle, how about them Seahawks?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Stop derailing, Clavi, and read my brilliant proof. Also, you should like it. I worked on it for a long time and my doctoral advisor is confident that it is a sublime proof.


----------



## Couchie

Let's discuss International Jewery. To be Zionist or not to be Zionist, that is the question. Is Zionism racist? Or is to not support Zionism racist?


----------



## kv466

Iron Lion Zion


----------



## peeyaj

My head just assploded.. )


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I tied a bride to thine eyes blind 
Fastened tight, eyes shining bright
I write, bite, fight
to retain my sight, as the bonfires light behind those eyes
casting shadows, like stains across the plains of the night
My bride, she sighed and testified that she'd ride that blackness into the day
And that day did pounce with each new ray that penetrated the dark, driving it away 
Yet, I lied and tried that beast, to ride up and up, 
till the sky'd give way unto that day, that star scorching my hide and 
but a moment more, would scorch my insides and 
release that soul to fill the whole 
of the earth's resenting unrelenting retention of it's darkest secret,
that the eye that I tied to my bride, so slyly might be the meaning of nothing and nothing within the meaning
And this too may, my friend 
be the nature of these verses which 
over this blanket of invisible service 
I send you.


----------



## brianwalker

Dodecaplex said:


> *Theorem:* This thread cannot be derailed or not derailed.
> 
> *Proof:* Since the very purpose of the thread is to be derailed in the first place, no amount of off-topic posts can possibly derail it (since these posts are still on-topic, by being off-topic).
> 
> Now, if they _don't_ derail it, then they're clearly going against the thread's topic (which is to be derailed); thus, they _are_ derailing it. But if they are derailing it, then...
> 
> In other words, this thread can be derailed if and only if it cannot not derailed.
> 
> *Q.E.D.*


This is just Russell's paradox wearing a new petticoat.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hey, does my foot still taste like wasabi?


----------



## TresPicos

clavichorder said:


> This thread needs to have a big bang.


Yeah... well... you know, that's just like... your opinion, man...

Also: here.


----------



## An Die Freude

Alexaludwig Sebastian Beeriabin.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti*


----------



## Cnote11

*itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL**itegiL*


----------



## Dodecaplex

*LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti*


----------



## Cnote11

*Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi*


----------



## Cnote11

Wow, that looks SO COOL.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Mine or yours?


----------



## Cnote11

*Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti**Ligeti*


----------



## Cnote11

Mine obviously


----------



## Dodecaplex

You'll see what I'm capable of.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Ligeti*

See? Mine's the best.


----------



## Dodecaplex

*LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLige tiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLi getiLigeti*


----------



## Cnote11

Mine could spell his name frontwards and backwards and created a sweeping pattern diagonally. It is a masterpiece. Yours is scribbled avant-garde non-sense.


----------



## Cnote11

*m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n* *m*_i_ch*a*_e_l *n*_y_m_a_*n*


----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## clavichorder

My brother watching a TV show on the internet:

"Awww, she deserved that!"

"Aww dang bro, they got her!"


----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## Cnote11

What kind of music does your brother listen to?


----------



## Cnote11

Goodnight, mates.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> What kind of music does your brother listen to?


80s rock, newer hard rock bands, hip hop, rap, a little dubstep.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Goodnight Cnote


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> 80s rock, newer hard rock bands, hip hop, rap, a little dubstep.


Does not compute.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> 80s rock, newer hard rock bands, hip hop, rap, a little dubstep.


For the record, there is no difference between "hip-hop" and "rap", unless it is, say, instrumental hip-hop. WUBZ WUBZ


----------



## Cnote11

_wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz wubz_


----------



## Cnote11

_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_


----------



## Cnote11

That one is more realistic


----------



## Cnote11

At the beginning of the day I was tied with CoAG for posts in the last week. Now I am 100 up.


----------



## Dodecaplex

You deserve a medal. Though I'm not sure for _what_.

Wait, I already made that joke. If it could be considered one.


----------



## Cnote11

Don't worry, Argus makes the same joke over and over again and nobody bats an eyelash.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Don't worry, Argus makes the same joke over and over again and nobody bats an eyelash.


I haven't even noticed. :lol:


----------



## Cnote11

Exactly. Goodnight, mates. _For real this time._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Goodnight Cnote _for the second time_


----------



## Dodecaplex

Good night
Sleep tight
**** on your bed
Tomorrow tonight


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> Good night
> Sleep tight
> **** on your bed
> Tomorrow tonight


Mozart obviously.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Bona Nox* (text most likely by Mozart)

_Bona nox!
bist a rechta Ochs;
bona notte,
liebe Lotte;
bonne nuit,
pfui, pfui;
good night, good night,
heut müßma noch weit;
gute Nacht, gute Nacht,
scheiß ins Bett daß' kracht;
gute Nacht, schlaf fei g'sund
und reck' den Arsch zum Mund._

Wait a minute.....

_Bona nox!
bist a rechta Ochs;
bona notte,
liebe Lotte;
bonne nuit,
pfui, pfui;
good night, good night,
heut müßma noch weit;
gute Nacht, gute Nacht,
scheiß ins Bett daß' kracht;
gute Nacht, schlaf fei g'sund
*und reck' den Arsch zum Mund.*_

*TRANSLATES LAST LINE OF TEXT*

_And stick your **** to your mouth_



That means that Mozart invented...

THE HUMAN CENTIPEDE?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dodecaplex

That should be posted on every TC thread. It is, after all, the most profound piece of wisdom that we've been able to summon onto this forum.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> That should be posted on every TC thread. It is, after all, the most profound piece of wisdom that we've been able to summon onto this forum.


Why, thank you, Dodecaplex. 

I'll go post it in the opera forum. :lol:


----------



## Badinerie

> That means that Mozart invented...
> 
> THE HUMAN CENTIPEDE?!?!?!?!


Nah...that was William S. Burroughs....


----------



## violadude

OMGGGGG THE STUPID!!!! IT HURTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodecaplex

Cnote11 said:


> _wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_wubz_


What were you listening to when you posted this? I'm interested.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> OMGGGGG THE STUPID!!!! IT HURTS!!!!!!!!


HAHAHA I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY BELEIVED HE WAS THAT LITTLE B*****D JOHN HOWARD!!! But seriously those Yanks in the video are awful.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

This thread no topic except to be off topic, so anyone want to hear this funny poem? It's not mine it's by um... Oh I've forgotten now. Hang on, I think he's called Duncan Ball or something.

A worm was squiggling through the dirt way deep down in the garden,
It bumped into another worm and said, "Sorry, beg your pardon."
"You look familiar," said our worm, "But your name I've quite forgotten."
"Oops, now I see, you're the back of me! I'm talking to my bottom!"


----------



## Philip

nevermind, only works in firefox


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I love this thread. Hey mods! Turn this into a sticky thread will ya?! :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love this thread. Hey mods! Turn this into a sticky thread will ya?! :tiphat:


You reckon they would?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> You reckon they would?


Of course not! :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Of course not! :lol:


That's what I thought. Pity though.


----------



## Klavierspieler

To be or not to be, that is the question. Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune or to bear arms against a sea of troubles, and by opposing, end them. To die, to sleep, no more... And by a sleep to say we end the heartache and the thousand natural shocks that flesh is heir to. To die, to sleep, to sleep perchance to dream. Aye, there's the rub: for in that sleep of death, what dreams may come? When we shuffle off this mortal coil, must give us pause? There's the respect that makes calamity of so long life. For who would bear the whips and scorns of time, the oppressor's wrong, the proud man's contumely, the pangs of dispriz'd love, the law's delay, the insolence of office, and the spurns which patient merit of the unworthy takes, when he himself might make his quietus with a bare bodkin. Who would fardels bear? To grunt and sweat under a weary life, but that the fear of something after death, the undiscovered country, which makes cowards of us all,


----------



## ZombieBeethoven

Who are you people and how did you get in my computer?


----------



## TresPicos

ZombieBeethoven said:


> Who are you people and how did you get in my computer?


Now they're in _my _computer!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ZombieBeethoven said:


> Who are you people and how did you get in my computer?


We're ants and we're everywhere and we bite. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> We're ants and we're everywhere and we bite. :lol:


But I am a computer virus. :devil:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

For you lazy people:
Only Robinson Crusoe had everything done by Friday. ~Author Unknown

The sooner I fall behind, the more time I have to catch up. ~Author Unknown

If it weren't for the last minute, I wouldn't get anything done. ~Author Unknown

Anyone can do any amount of work, provided it isn't the work he is supposed to be doing at that moment. ~Robert Benchley


There are a million ways to lose a work day, but not even a single way to get one back. ~Tom DeMarco and Timothy Lister


The two rules of procrastination: 1) Do it today. 2) Tomorrow will be today tomorrow. ~Author Unknown


One of the greatest labor-saving inventions of today is tomorrow. ~Vincent T. Foss

Procrastination is something best put off until tomorrow. ~Gerald Vaughan

Never put off until tomorrow what you can do the day after tomorrow. ~Mark Twain


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But I am a computer virus. :devil:


Yeah, well, I've got whatchamacallits, AVG, so you can't affect me! Hehe.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> For you lazy people:
> Only Robinson Crusoe had everything done by Friday. ~Author Unknown
> 
> The sooner I fall behind, the more time I have to catch up. ~Author Unknown
> 
> If it weren't for the last minute, I wouldn't get anything done. ~Author Unknown
> 
> Anyone can do any amount of work, provided it isn't the work he is supposed to be doing at that moment. ~Robert Benchley
> 
> There are a million ways to lose a work day, but not even a single way to get one back. ~Tom DeMarco and Timothy Lister
> 
> The two rules of procrastination: 1) Do it today. 2) Tomorrow will be today tomorrow. ~Author Unknown
> 
> One of the greatest labor-saving inventions of today is tomorrow. ~Vincent T. Foss
> 
> Procrastination is something best put off until tomorrow. ~Gerald Vaughan
> 
> Never put off until tomorrow what you can do the day after tomorrow. ~Mark Twain


I swear I posted some of those on TC in another thread months ago.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I swear I posted some of those on TC in another thread months ago.


Really? I'll see if I can find a different topic then (I'm on a site for of bloomin' quotes).

Edit: maybe later, got to go somewhere atm.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Really? I'll see if I can find a different topic then (I'm on a site for of bloomin' quotes).
> 
> Edit: maybe later, got to go somewhere atm.


I think the thread was for something to do with new year resolutions. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think the thread was for something to do with new year resolutions. :lol:


LOL! Here's some more:

Cocktail party: A gathering held to enable forty people to talk about themselves at the same time. The man who remains after the liquor is gone is the host. ~Fred Allen

Like other parties of the kind, it was first silent, then talky, then argumentative, then disputatious, then unintelligible, then altogether, then inarticulate, and then drunk. When we had reached the last step of this glorious ladder, it was difficult to get down again without stumbling. ~George Gordon Byron

Drink, and dance and laugh and lie,
Love the reeling midnight through,
For tomorrow we shall die!
(But, alas, we never do.)
~Dorothy Parker

What I don't like about office Christmas parties is looking for a job the next day. ~Phyllis Diller


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I FOUND IT!!! Maestro, we will continue here! ut:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Here we go, found it! Now something that's completely off topic... 

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Boo.
Boo who?
Stop crying! 

(Sorry, that's the best I could think of at 7 past 10 at night! )


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I FOUND IT!!! Maestro, we will continue here! ut:


Hey! How did you find it first? That's not fair!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Here we go, found it! Now something that's completely off topic...
> 
> Knock knock.
> Who's there?
> Boo.
> Boo who?
> Stop crying!
> 
> (Sorry, that's the best I could think of at 7 past 10 at night! )


Haha, well I know a few jokes, but they're quite inappropriate and I might inadvertently get banned..........


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hey! How did you find it first? That's not fair!


I went into my profile and clicked on "view started threads" ut:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Haha, well I know a few jokes, but they're quite inappropriate and I might inadvertently get banned..........


You must PM them to me.

Oh no, of course you would have started this thread!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> You must PM them to me.
> 
> Oh no, of course you would have started this thread!


You sure you can handle them?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You sure you can handle them?


Probably, they can't be any worser than the jokes that my two older brothers tell. ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Probably, they can't be any worser than the jokes that my two older brothers tell. ut:


Ooh you must tell me more! ut:

How long do you plan to stay up?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ooh you must tell me more! ut:
> 
> How long do you plan to stay up?


Both my mum and grandmother have been telling me to get into bed for, oh, say the last hour. Whoops. 

I'm not telling you more until you send me those jokes!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Both my mum and grandmother have been telling me to get into bed for, oh, say the last hour. Whoops.
> 
> I'm not telling you more until you send me those jokes!


You send your jokes first, and then I'll decide if you're old enough to hear mine!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You send your jokes first, and then I'll decide if you're old enough to hear mine!


Oh, but I can't think of any right now, and I kind of eaves drop on them so I can't really go and ask can I?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oh, but I can't think of any right now, and I kind of eaves drop on them so I can't really go and ask can I?


Who says you can't just go and ask them?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who says you can't just go and ask them?


Me! And besides, they're staying in town at the moment. (Me and mum are staying with my grandmother on the farm for the holidays, and my two brothers stay in my grandmother's other house which is in town. Make sense?)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Me! And besides, they're staying in town at the moment. (Me and mum are staying with my grandmother on the farm for the holidays, and my two brothers stay in my grandmother's other house which is in town. Make sense?)


You've could call them and ask maybe?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You've could call them and ask maybe?


They're probably in bed like I should be.  But I'll stay bit longer whilst I brush my teeth.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> They're probably in bed like I should be.  But I'll stay bit longer whilst I brush my teeth.


Okay. I need to write those 16 bars to finish off your caprice soon.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

composerofavantgarde said:


> okay. I need to write those 16 bars to finish off your caprice soon.


WooHOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> WooHOO!!!!!!!!


I'm hoping you'll like it. I went out of my way to do this you know. And now I need to catch up on other work that I've postponed.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm hoping you'll like it. I went out of my way to do this you know. And now I need to catch up on other work that I've postponed.


Oh no!  I hope I haven't caused you too much trouble?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oh no!  I hope I haven't caused you too much trouble?


No don't worry! There isn't too much work to do and I can get in top of it all in no time!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No don't worry! There isn't too much work to do and I can get in top of it all in no time!


Phew *wipes forehead*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Phew *wipes forehead*


Detention Friday morning for me!  _(joking)_


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Detention Friday morning for me!  _(joking)_


Haha (pronounced in the way Nelson does in the Simpsons). You have watched the Simpsons haven't you?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Haha (pronounced in the way Nelson does in the Simpsons). You have watched the Simpsons haven't you?


I don't watch much TV. I have seen a few episodes though. Not enough to know a great deal about the characters but I think I do know who Nelson is.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't watch much TV. I have seen a few episodes though. Not enough to know a great deal about the characters but I think I do know who Nelson is.


He's the bully. What about Futurama? And no, I don't watch much tv anymore either, but I used to.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> He's the bully. What about Futurama? And no, I don't watch much tv anymore either, but I used to.


I've seen one episode of Futurama. I've seen probably between ten and twenty episodes of The Simpsons and I have seen the movie. The movie wasn't all that good in my opinion.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've seen one episode of Futurama. I've seen probably between ten and twenty episodes of The Simpsons and I have seen the movie. The movie wasn't all that good in my opinion.


I haven't seen the movie. DON'T TRUST THE MOVIE!!! I've heard other people say that's it's bad too, but the Simpsons I like. Well, I used to anyway, I haven't seen any for ages.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I haven't seen the movie. DON'T TRUST THE MOVIE!!! I've heard other people say that's it's bad too, but the Simpsons I like. Well, I used to anyway, I haven't seen any for ages.


TV is boring.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> TV is boring.


I quite agree!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I quite agree!


Except for one show that I watch religiously. _Doctor Who..._


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Except for one show that I watch religiously. _Doctor Who..._


I used to watch that "religiously" too (when David Tennant was the doctor ). I seemed to have stopped though...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I used to watch that "religiously" too (when David Tennant was the doctor ). I seemed to have stopped though...


I never really liked that guy. I'm more into traditional portrayals such as Christopher Eccleston's. Even Matt Smith has apparently a similar style to the second guy whatever his name was. I forget. :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I never really liked that guy. I'm more into traditional portrayals such as Christopher Eccleston's. Even Matt Smith has apparently a similar style to the second guy whatever his name was. I forget. :lol:


You never liked him because you're not *a girl!*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> You never liked him because you're not *a girl!*


What difference does that make?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What difference does that make?


Well, you wouldn't notice how good he looks would ya? ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Well, you wouldn't notice how good he looks would ya? ut:


Well I think Tom Baker looks better. ut:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well I think Tom Baker looks better. ut:


I don't think so!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I liked jon pertwee better


----------



## TresPicos

So, I swung by the Netherlands last weekend. Haven't been there in a while. Visited an old friend in Delft and also had the chance to attend a classical concert in Rotterdam. Some Mozart, some Ravel and also a strange piece by post-post-modernist Dutch composer Joop Palsternacka. It started out like an ordinary piano quintet, but soon...



... wait... what the.... excuse me...




:trp: :cheers:




... okay I'm back. The strangest thing just happened. I... oh...



:wave:



... okay, back again. So, how's everybody doing out there? Winter's a drag, IMO. It's freezing outside and spring seems so far away. I guess I... wait... there it is again... 



:wave:



Sorry 'bout that. Where was I? Sports? No. Movies? No. Ah, classical music! Yes, love it. Poulenc! What a guy! :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dreaming here again about Varese Poeme Electronique, or was I listening wait



So, I swung by Ayers Rock again last weekend. Haven't been there in a while. Visited an old friend Rolf Harris and a opule of kangaroos and also had the chance to attend a classical concert in backoburke. Some Mozart, some Ravel and also a strange piece by post-post-modernist Occher composer Barry me mate Mckenzie. It started out like an ordinary piano beer bar tune, but soon...



... wait... what the.... excuse me...might have to postpone that suddenly I'm sunbaking on the beach with Cage.............



... okay I'm back. The strangest thing just happened. I... oh...










... okay, back again. So, how's everybody doing out there? wait i'm outside shed in my back paddock , Makes Arizona look small - summer a bitch today its 110 here today.........there it is again...








Sorry 'bout that. Ah that's what I dreamed- all my favourite composers heading for the stars and the others a giant black hole.....


----------



## TresPicos

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ... okay, back again. So, how's everybody doing out there? wait i'm outside shed in my back paddock , Makes Arizona look small - summer a bitch today its 110 here today.........there it is again...


Okay, sure, but what about all the wild camels/dromedaries roaming the outback? A million of them! 

And apparently, if they breed like I've heard they do, then the entire continent of Australia will be covered with first one layer of camels and then three layers of dromedaries by the year 2018. Or maybe the camel layer will be placed in between two of the dromedary layers. I don't know exactly how things are done Down Under.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TresPicos said:


> Okay, sure, but what about all the wild camels/dromedaries roaming the outback? A million of them!
> 
> And apparently, if they breed like I've heard they do, then the entire continent of Australia will be covered with first one layer of camels and then three layers of dromedaries by the year 2018. Or maybe the camel layer will be placed in between two of the dromedary layers. I don't know exactly how things are done Down Under.


Ah you mean the Arabian camel (dromedaries), had to google that one - didn't know what the hell you was on aboiut mate....
Wasn't sure if ya ment tha bleeding snakes, crocs, giant lizards, dingoes, goats, buffalo, kangaroo's, emu's, wombats, Koolas, Walabies, flies or tourists mate but even after all those Kriters we got ourselves lots of room, can shoot a 303 in any direction and it will hit nothin... cobba, so shill be right mate nothin ta worry bout!


----------



## PetrB

Cnote11 said:


> *Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi**Ligetitegi*


Nice!Nice!Nice!


----------



## clavichorder

My nose just bled 
While looking at this thread
Sniffing to prevent
A drippy event
I make up a rhyme
Before it is time
To address the need
To no longer bleed


----------



## Klavierspieler

I'm not paranoid.


----------



## aleazk

"The result, therefore, of this physical enquiry, is that we find no vestige of a beginning, no prospect of an end." - James Hutton, Scottish geologist (18th Century).


----------



## Weston

Well, even a skeptic can hear unexplained noises in the house. I just did, and not for the first time.


----------



## aleazk

Westonspieler said:


> I'm not paranoid.


Well, even a skeptic can hear unexplained noises in the house. I just did, and not for the first time.


----------



## TresPicos

Aren't all noises unexplained, in a way? Even music. In a way. Kinda. I don't know. Maybe not. Just saying.


----------



## clavichorder

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm not paranoid.


I am(or was, or something)


----------



## BlazeGlory

I don't think I like people who can't make up their minds.


----------



## Selby

clavichorder said:


> How about them Yankees? Or as we say in Seattle, how about them Seahawks?


You are speaking my language Clavichorder! I'm a 12 through and through; it's going to be a riveting season.


----------



## Weston

Why do we still insist on "an historical?" We don't say "I bought an house." I ran across this pretentious anachronism again in a novel I'm reading. As usual it distracted me and yanked me out of my immersion in the story.


----------



## Ingélou

Weston said:


> Why do we still insist on "an historical?" We don't say "I bought an house." I ran across this pretentious anachronism again in a novel I'm reading. As usual it distracted me and yanked me out of my immersion in the story.


As I remember it from English Language lectures, it's based on words like 'history' and 'hotel' where there's a French connection and the 'h' wasn't pronounced in upper class circles. I remember Professor Smithers asking selected students whether they said 'a hotel' or 'an 'otel', and the posher the accent, the more likely they were to say '-otel'. He then pointed out that since most people now pronounce the initial 'h', it was indeed a 'pretentious anachronism' to use 'an'. You find it in historical writers - like Jane Austen, I believe. But I agree with you - it seems very affected in modern writing.


----------



## Ingélou

Chillax - a coined word combining chill out and relax. But I've noticed that coining words is a bit of a fashion among the young. Another example - 'empticate', offering someone something they asked for, but the delay is such that there's no satisfaction in it for them. I can't remember any more - my fiddle teacher comes up with loads but they don't seem very useful.

Can you enlighten me? Is it a fashion? And if so, what is the point?


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> Why do we still insist on "an historical?" We don't say "I bought an house." I ran across this pretentious anachronism again in a novel I'm reading. As usual it distracted me and yanked me out of my immersion in the story.


I've often wondered about that! Is it something about voiced or unvoiced vowels? For example, take the vowel "U" as in "underground". We say (and write) *An* *u*nderground station. On the other hand, take the concept "U-turn". In this case, we don't say "an" U-turn, do we? We say (and write) "a U-turn". Does the same apply to pronouncing words beginning with "h" such as "hotel" or "Hilltroll"? 
Add smiling icon for the last quip.


----------



## Ingélou

I would say it's definitely 'an hilltroll'.


----------



## JCarmel

I think some Posters round here need to Chillax...preferably in a darkened room.....
Come and share mine...there's plenty of room!


----------



## Taggart

Also such delights as "to buy a house in an hour would be an honour for a US citizen" or "an unknown goblin killed a unicorn".

As they say .. English is *crazee*!


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> I would say it's definitely 'an hilltroll'.  [...]


You see, Ingénue, when you write "an" it makes me say "an 'illTroll".


----------



## Ingélou

Heaven forfend. Ditto 'nilltroll'. You wouldn't want to be 'Talking Ed', I presume?!?

I grew up in York where h was routinely dropped. We had little rhymes in primary school & I remember one boy declaiming - 

It's not the 'unting on the 'ills that 'urts the 'orse's 'ooves,
It's the 'ammer, 'ammer, 'ammer
On the 'ard 'igh road.


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> Heaven forfend. Ditto 'nilltroll'. Anyway, you wouldn't want to be 'Talking Ed', I presume?!?


No, no, Ingénue, not *nulle* Troll (apt though that may be)! Stop trying to stir up an 'ornets' nest!


----------



## Ingélou

Innocent, m'lud, she gasped. 

PS 'ornets 'orrify me.


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> Innocent, m'lud, she gasped.


... until found guilty !!!!!!


----------



## Vesteralen

What exactly is a Sticky Composer, and why should anyone care about their birthdays?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Vesteralen said:


> What exactly is a Sticky Composer, and why should anyone care about their birthdays?


??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Klavierspieler

Oh! Never mind, I get it.


----------



## Pennypacker

Vesteralen said:


> What exactly is a Sticky Composer, and why should anyone care about their birthdays?


Not to mention sticky music books. I'm don't think a bit of knowledge is worth the trouble of washing your hands every time!


----------



## Vesteralen

*Reflections on "Likes"*

I didn't want to start a thread on this, because each poster has her/his own way of handling this. I'm just trying to sort through my own choices on giving a post a "like".

The whole thing came up in my mind today as I was dispensing "likes" on the current Wagner thread. I found I was giving likes to posts on opposite sides of the issue. That could be confusing, I guess.

So, I realized there were different reasons for me to "like" a post.

1) I agree with the poster
2) I don't necessarily agree with the poster, but I enjoyed the way they expressed themselves or the thought they put into it.

However, on certain threads like "Current Listening" there can be completely different reasons for my giving it a "like":

1) I like the selection itself
2) I don't know much about the selection, but I like the comments the poster made
3) I'm happy to see them there
4) I'm being polite, thinking that to not post "like" means "not like"

I guess the last two are not good reasons. Will I change my ways? Hmmmmm.......


----------



## LindnerianSea

and that's numberwang ! and that's numberwang !


----------



## Ingélou

Vesteralen said:


> *Reflections on "Likes"*
> 
> I didn't want to start a thread on this, because each poster has her/his own way of handling this. I'm just trying to sort through my own choices on giving a post a "like".
> 
> The whole thing came up in my mind today as I was dispensing "likes" on the current Wagner thread. I found I was giving likes to posts on opposite sides of the issue. That could be confusing, I guess.
> 
> So, I realized there were different reasons for me to "like" a post.
> 
> 1) I agree with the poster
> 2) I don't necessarily agree with the poster, but I enjoyed the way they expressed themselves or the thought they put into it.
> 
> However, on certain threads like "Current Listening" there can be completely different reasons for my giving it a "like":
> 
> 1) I like the selection itself
> 2) I don't know much about the selection, but I like the comments the poster made
> 3) I'm happy to see them there
> 4) I'm being polite, thinking that to not post "like" means "not like"
> 
> I guess the last two are not good reasons. Will I change my ways? Hmmmmm.......


Pretty much why I put so many 'likes' on things.

*Plus* - putting a _like_ on to show that I mean no disrespect even though I'm about to argue or tease.

*and *- putting a _like_ on to thank people who've taken the trouble to post on my thread.

*also* - I want to join in some congratulations or other good wishes that someone's passing on

*or* - I think they might need cheering up.

*or even* - I'm in a good mood & feeling delighted with everything & everyone on TC.

I know there are people who think such 'likes' are meaningless, but I think this view is like the Duke's in Browning's poem, 'My Last Duchess' - *unreasonable & curmudgeonly*.

'_....She had
A heart - how shall I say? - too soon made glad,
Too easily impressed; she liked whate'er
She looked on, and her looks went everywhere...'_

Which must have been *irritating* for a blue-blood, but he didn't have to have his wife *murdered*!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Wood

The swan! The swan! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingenue said:


> Pretty much why I put so many 'likes' on things.
> 
> *Plus* - putting a _like_ on to show that I mean no disrespect even though I'm about to argue or tease.
> 
> *and *- putting a _like_ on to thank people who've taken the trouble to post on my thread.
> 
> *also* - I want to join in some congratulations or other good wishes that someone's passing on
> 
> *or* - I think they might need cheering up.
> 
> *or even* - I'm in a good mood & feeling delighted with everything & everyone on TC.


Ah yes, I can empathize with you on a lot of this.

Besides, receiving a "like" can be, even if not particularly meaningful in every case, a positive experience rather than a negative one. So, if I enjoy getting likes, why not pass them on?


----------



## Taggart

hayd said:


> The swan! The swan! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 .


----------



## Taggart

I give likes basically because I'm a cheery fellow









Provided I'm not offended by a post and feel it's a sensible comment, I'll tend to like it. (Obviously, not the ones where people are worried, ill or depressed.) It's another way, like an emoticon, to say to people you are arguing with - no offence mate.

If I don't like something, it can also mean I've missed it because I'm jumping into a thread half way through or supporting a friend but it's not meant to be impolite.

To me a "like" is simply part of my conversational vocabulary - a way telling posters that they are appreciated (even, or especially, if I disagree with them).


----------



## Blancrocher

Taggart said:


> I give likes basically because I'm a cheery fellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provided I'm not offended by a post and feel it's a sensible comment, I'll tend to like it. (Obviously, not the ones where people are worried, ill or depressed.) It's another way, like an emoticon, to say to people you are arguing with - no offence mate.
> 
> If I don't like something, it can also mean I've missed it because I'm jumping into a thread half way through or supporting a friend but it's not meant to be impolite.
> 
> To me a "like" is simply part of my conversational vocabulary - a way telling posters that they are appreciated (even, or especially, if I disagree with them).


I treat the "like" the same way--though I'm still learning the language (despite posting more than my share!). Not that I lose sleep over it, but I'm a little conflicted about my habits in the Current Listening thread. I generally only "like" posts about recordings I know well and hope others will sample (though I also "like" the amusing comments or detailed synopses), but I'm usually more grateful for the mentions of recordings I've never heard or didn't even know existed. It sometimes takes me awhile to get to them, if I ever do. As a result, some of my favorite posters get no credit from me.

This is for you, SimonNZ! You've changed my life!


----------



## Forte

Breasts are delicious. Not just animal ones.


----------



## Vesteralen

Patting myself on the back again...


.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm considering posting "likes" ironically, but I fear I'll be misunderstood.


----------



## Ingélou

Blancrocher said:


> I'm considering posting "likes" ironically, but I fear I'll be misunderstood.


You would be. But never mind that. Post away!


----------



## Klavierspieler

This thread has been derailed! It's being used for a meaningful discussion! This must stop!

Bang! Bang! Bang! Squeak! Bang! Oink!

And now for something completely different....


----------



## Ingélou

Have you noticed how women are letting their hair grow long once again?


----------



## Wicked_one

Colorless green ideas sleep furiously.


----------



## Crudblud

Forte said:


> Breasts are delicious. Not just animal ones.


I didn't realise plants have breasts.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> I didn't realise plants have breasts.


Maybe was referring to metamorphic ones


----------



## Klavierspieler

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Maybe was referring to metamorphic ones


Rock breasts... That's a new one.


----------



## Op.123

Klavierspieler is a cat!


----------



## aleazk

Burroughs said:


> Klavierspieler is a cat!


Actually, he prefers the term "anthropomorphic felid". You must be careful if you don't want to hurt his sensibility.


----------



## Klavierspieler

aleazk said:


> Actually, he prefers the term "anthropomorphic felid". You must be careful if you don't want to hurt his sensibility.


True. "Cat" simply does not convey the same idea of utter, complete superiority.


----------



## Taggart

Wicked_one said:


> Colorless green ideas sleep furiously.


Time flies like an arrow.

Fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> I didn't realise plants have breasts.


They're called "breast implants"


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> They're called "breast implants"


Metamorphic plant rock breast implants?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A mysterious swarm of stingless jellyfish said to look and feel like breast implants has washed up on a New Zealand beach


----------



## Wood

Is It an Honor for a Young Man to Weave Flax?


----------



## LindnerianSea

Anyone into squash ? Absolutely underestimated its physical demands. Knackered and... Uhmm... squashed (ba-zing).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

It all started when our antagonizing protagonist, Composer, woke up in a haunted Metamorphic thicket. It was the eighth time it had happened. Feeling really worried as , Composer slapped a ripened squashed avocado, thinking it would make him feel better (but as usual, it did not). Ever so extemperaneously, he realized that his beloved Weave Flax was missing! Immediately as Time flies he called his enemy in training, banana for an arrow.


----------



## Guest

hayd said:


> Is It an Honor for a Young Man to Weave Flax?


No idea! But then again, Debussy *did* write a piece about some chick with flaxen hair.


----------



## Forte

TalkingHead said:


> No idea! But then again, Debussy *did* write a piece about some chick with flaxen hair.


I read somewhere that the title refers to his daughter. That's awkward.


----------



## Selby

I've always had the impression that Debussy was part _creepers_. Wasn't there a woman that both he and Faure had a_ thing _with, both while married to other women. Then Debussy ran away with her, I think the story went, and Ravel was very upset about the scandal and how he poorly treated his wife. Ooh, it is like a turn-of-the century Parisian Melrose Place.


----------



## Ingélou

I was listening to Boccherini's Cello Sonatas today & one of them has the theme of Black*add*er...Black*add*er repeated over & over. It sort of trivialises the piece...


----------



## LindnerianSea

Mitchell said:


> I've always had the impression that Debussy was part _creepers_. Wasn't there a woman that both he and Faure had a_ thing _with, both while married to other women. Then Debussy ran away with her, I think the story went, and Ravel was very upset about the scandal and how he poorly treated his wife. Ooh, it is like a turn-of-the century Parisian Melrose Place.


Yes, they ran away to Eastbourne, UK. Rumours say that Debussy got his 'visual' inspiration of La Mer from the shores of Seven Sisters. Ravel never managed to have a girlfriend or wife, so I say in a half-joke manner, he's not entitled to give advice on relationships. .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Should I listen to Classic FM for the rest of my life: vote yes or no.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Should I listen to Classic FM for the rest of my life: vote yes or no.


yes or no


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> yes or no


Master of wit


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Master of wit


And the repartee
His command of space directive is uncanny
How come he's such a genius? Don't ask me
Ask Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm listening to Debussy and Ligeti recital on Radio 3.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm listening to Debussy and Ligeti recital on Radio 3.


Great, I'm doing that now too. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## Taggart

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Should I listen to Classic FM for the rest of my life: vote yes or no.


If we vote yes will you be able to stand it and therefore have a shorter life, or if we vote no, and you live longer, will we be able to stand it and therefore have a shorter life?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

soooo many choices


----------



## Klavierspieler

De Bossy and Lighetti. I like those composers.


----------



## Ryan

Who is your favorite member of One direction? 

P.s Harry doesn't count, I mean out of the rest (obvs Harry is the best)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Klavierspieler

I don't like One Direction. Too limiting. I like having at least Two or Three Directions open.


----------



## Celloman

Basically, every topic in the whole universe is up for grabs. A difficult decision, indeed...


----------



## Klavierspieler

Celloman said:


> Basically, every topic in the whole universe is up for grabs. A difficult decision, indeed...


I had roast beef, potatoes, green beans, and sauerkraut for breakfast this morning. How about you?


----------



## Ingélou

Cranberry juice, soya milk, coffee, marmite on buttered toast, and a medicinal oil.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Celloman

I had cereal. Doesn't that sound exciting?


----------



## Taggart

Celloman said:


> I had cereal. Doesn't that sound exciting?


Yes, I can hear it now - snap, crackle, pop - E major I think!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For breakfast, I had 2 hard-boiled eggs (usually scrambled though when I make them), a cup of milk, and vitamins. That was all. Back in the past, I use to have cup of orange juice and a piece of toast too, but took those away each at a time. I just don't like eating a lot in the morning. But I've been living on eggs like this for about 10 years, so, it's all good.


----------



## Blancrocher

Almost without exception, I'm mildly amused--sometimes I even chuckle audibly--whenever somebody uses that smiling green emoticon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Blancrocher said:


> Almost without exception, I'm mildly amused--sometimes I even chuckle audibly--whenever somebody uses that smiling green emoticon.


It's my favowite! I use it everywhere on internet, the : D, whatever kind of emoticon it becomes.


----------



## Forte

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I use it everywhere on internet, the D


I apologize profusely, but this is what I saw first.


----------



## Ingélou

So Huilu uses the D everywhere. Unlike the Captain of the Pinafore who never uses the Big D - well, hardly ever! 






Which is your favourite letter? Apparently K is 'Special'.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ingenue said:


> Which is your favourite letter? Apparently K is 'Special'.


My favorite letter is "უ" or maybe "Ξ."


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm partial to the letter "o." It can mean nothing or everything, depending on how you use it.


----------



## Celloman

Any of the first seven letters are just fine with me. Music is chock full of 'em.


----------



## Taggart

I have a special letter too:

The beginning of eternity, the end of time and space,
The beginning of every end, and the end of every place.


----------



## Ingélou

I go by the folksong:

'*P* stands for Paddy, I suppose;
*J* for my love *John*;
And *W* stands for False William - 
But *Johnny* is the fairest man!'


----------



## cwarchc

I like Pi
especially my wife's home made cheese chilli Pi


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow what a spin-off you all have done here! I guess that's what this thread is all about :lol:

When I said ": D" I was spreading out the characters which make . But I think you all got that and were just picking on me.

Again,


----------



## mstar

It makes me laugh, too.... It's so amusing! 

Don't ask me what I think of when I see it on this forum.... I don't even know!! 

But I definitely can imagine seeing it off the forum and thinking.... TALKCLASSICAL!!!!


----------



## mstar

Just seeing if it works for me....


----------



## Taggart

Huilunsoittaja said:


> When I said ": D" I was spreading out the characters which make . But I think you all got that and were just picking on me.


Glazunov told us to do it - he comes on the radio when you least expect him.


----------



## mstar

Has anyone noticed a slight similarity between the beginning of Tchaikovsky's Pathetique: Fourth Movement and the beginning of his Swan Lake?! Seriously, or is it just me?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> Has anyone noticed a slight similarity between the beginning of Tchaikovsky's Pathetique: Fourth Movement and the beginning of his Swan Lake?! Seriously, or is it just me?


Hah, I never actually noticed it, but I agree. You know they're in the same key, right? Both are B minor, those excerpts. You have good ear to pick that up.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

On that topic....

Does anyone here a similarity between this:





and this:





????????


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

have we got a thread starting here???? that will never do...........


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm reading about pandas' sex lives in The New Yorker. Don't ask.

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2013/09/02/130902fa_fact_owen

I'm afraid you'll have to subscribe if you want to know more!


----------



## mstar

For the similarities....

Background Music of: 





And this:






Whoops.... I'm on a mobile device.... Do the links still work?


----------



## Crudblud

Nunterrunt, a ning of nine surrumpting the bîch, laggons wavers waile, and if we faile? We faole in gaole, aha! Rumptiginous!

*Ëvawée myarties, shet the ship shaling and pae nae mænd t' paught orthaurities, weez shailin' sheez y'neez? Ëvawée, we'll be gong affer laung.*

A pung of ping clipnizz'd Switt's nasalfactors shitsharp; the seair rumsuckled his nopsters, limked his no-sirs, spoomed his Spynusses on der sieben sees. He sat alounge sprawly spunked and shorely sunk, mitending to headarks unpending and reeding basstired the travelozenges of tsails passed. In the intravenous months sans Dibds 'ad retuned, the siptuation 'ad chainjd muste dramastic and it 'ad bee reveiled, you hid it hier fürst, hatat the Devoil wozza crompts the sea sprayding terra afar. Ah, but there's not a nøne baddens thingue on the bryony diep, hyar at sempered simps and brugganyne fundgy tup, rupscutter the bapsons and brigarray the cowspit sogmog! Mudgies a marner me a me a mémé muster mug and whip your lidklops for a branch of bicementimental clogged coppers. Ah, life on the opined seas, he opined, is the only life for... ome a gommit, there's a strum a browning on them there hills. What hills? Heels, son, heels, and brung them round to th'opscottop! Schuh was life on the breiny deep, suč was loaf on the woody bloop, Daily Groans pocker areights eill who khummere rhudge.

*Blaggn blaggn! Blaggn blaggn! Fill yr flaggn! Schlotutetois! Ooghnd!*

But what of the Dibdsy Dibds? Trippity tripper eewoz! All diaspearsed in rubby pubs and lassy legs withiz rocky pocket and clangy crepe. On truncating journoire, he aplombed to Switt sincretely and cropkey'd wone, his trumps, twittwo, his hankers, tree, his crappiness, and fork, his trenchips. It was so that Dibdibdabnabber'd brungt hwit imh Arbdbegbd wiki from Iceland het count read not the supperquartet. Petey petit Peter piet, whoaroma! Via the viaduct, off corpse, and a whunging lunch of lickoruwid for a buchfxugh on the roiler sear the Nick's moaning.

*Yhoghohghohgn! Whugn whugn! Yopstopstip! Wharg!*

On a fitfyrtwo weaks churny acrop the solvent seeps Switty Switt and Dibdsy Dibds buckered bumpers on and beloat deck, and itceptum çain for a lung viajh whit whill bhe helabourréed hupawn hin ghouda chaimme.


----------



## Vesteralen

.meht etirw ot ekil t'nod I tub, stsop gnol daer ot ekil I


----------



## Vesteralen




----------



## mstar

I never realized the true meaning of a random-derailing-off-topic thread.... Then I read Crudblood's unreadable post....


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> I never realized the true meaning of a random-derailing-off-topic thread.... Then I read Crudblood's unreadable post....


It's a zen thing - there is _*nothing*_ to understand.


----------



## TresPicos

Taggart said:


> It's a zen thing - there is _*nothing*_ to understand.


There is nothing. Period.


----------



## Vesteralen

Three cash accounts balanced in one day. 

Previous to the scratch, abendlied.

Adjust, adjust, stim.......


----------



## TresPicos

Cranes landing on snow
Starting everything anew
Balanced cash accounts


----------



## mstar

You're so special!!!

(Says the random birthday balloon tied to a door handle on my right....)


----------



## cwarchc

If you need an explanation?
You don't understand


----------



## mstar

Or you want more information 
Perhaps a clarification


----------



## Klavierspieler

Crudblud said:


> Nunterrunt, a ning of nine surrumpting the bîch, laggons wavers waile, and if we faile? We faole in gaole, aha! Rumptiginous!
> 
> *Ëvawée myarties, shet the ship shaling and pae nae mænd t' paught orthaurities, weez shailin' sheez y'neez? Ëvawée, we'll be gong affer laung.*
> 
> A pung of ping clipnizz'd Switt's nasalfactors shitsharp; the seair rumsuckled his nopsters, limked his no-sirs, spoomed his Spynusses on der sieben sees. He sat alounge sprawly spunked and shorely sunk, mitending to headarks unpending and reeding basstired the travelozenges of tsails passed. In the intravenous months sans Dibds 'ad retuned, the siptuation 'ad chainjd muste dramastic and it 'ad bee reveiled, you hid it hier fürst, hatat the Devoil wozza crompts the sea sprayding terra afar. Ah, but there's not a nøne baddens thingue on the bryony diep, hyar at sempered simps and brugganyne fundgy tup, rupscutter the bapsons and brigarray the cowspit sogmog! Mudgies a marner me a me a mémé muster mug and whip your lidklops for a branch of bicementimental clogged coppers. Ah, life on the opined seas, he opined, is the only life for... ome a gommit, there's a strum a browning on them there hills. What hills? Heels, son, heels, and brung them round to th'opscottop! Schuh was life on the breiny deep, suč was loaf on the woody bloop, Daily Groans pocker areights eill who khummere rhudge.
> 
> *Blaggn blaggn! Blaggn blaggn! Fill yr flaggn! Schlotutetois! Ooghnd!*
> 
> But what of the Dibdsy Dibds? Trippity tripper eewoz! All diaspearsed in rubby pubs and lassy legs withiz rocky pocket and clangy crepe. On truncating journoire, he aplombed to Switt sincretely and cropkey'd wone, his trumps, twittwo, his hankers, tree, his crappiness, and fork, his trenchips. It was so that Dibdibdabnabber'd brungt hwit imh Arbdbegbd wiki from Iceland het count read not the supperquartet. Petey petit Peter piet, whoaroma! Via the viaduct, off corpse, and a whunging lunch of lickoruwid for a buchfxugh on the roiler sear the Nick's moaning.
> 
> *Yhoghohghohgn! Whugn whugn! Yopstopstip! Wharg!*
> 
> On a fitfyrtwo weaks churny acrop the solvent seeps Switty Switt and Dibdsy Dibds buckered bumpers on and beloat deck, and itceptum çain for a lung viajh whit whill bhe helabourréed hupawn hin ghouda chaimme.


Did you write that that yourself?


----------



## Klavierspieler

mstar said:


> Or you want more information
> Perhaps a clarification


Uh... It has to do 
With Cajun-Asian.

(Cucumber?)


----------



## mstar

Klavierspieler said:


> Uh... It has to do
> With Cajun-Asian.
> 
> (Cucumber?)


Oh, I just wrote that comment because it pertained to the one right before me.... (And more importantly, it RHYMED....  )


----------



## Crudblud

Klavierspieler said:


> Did you write that that yourself?


Yes. It's part of a series of shorts (I think of them kind of like comic strips but with paragraphs for panels) that I add new entries to from time to time. There is a non-linear narrative that links them all together, but most of all they're just fun to write.

The first one I wrote goes like this:

Ah, the colloq and winsome vagueries done one collected in the fire there. Whence and what horm might be influctuated gravously and storthwit. Vaqu, vaqum; the vacuum in situe was not best pleasantised nor hospit did come, for the English are a strangled people of small means and wit smaller still. But be known that wherest arrangements for vacancy is sparse, that sparsity may be usulated and usurped for the good of mankind. And yet, I babble beyond my precipitude, for the protagon and firent do approach the view of this halpstated narratide and time it is for us to mean them, and well.

"Heron! Heron!" The voice ran thick and deep in the brush and Cantwell surround, such that it weren't not heard for mines besound. Indeed, heron there was but for brief momints, 't did fline and flow 'way over brush and Cantwell insurmount, for mount don't doubt what it hone and hurt when it did. The voice belongated to Harp Swittleswidt, a man of malabooth and stupor, or merely torpor. Friend Frund Dibds did resplend: "'Eron gone, so 't has, eh want 'Arp?" Switt did nit respring, for 't was not his court, him being of zetetic persuancite and thus not gib'd to unobus phenoms and such.

But there continued putter pint footward motionings in a genericised easterly maniére, at appropus tree mines an whole, where it stooped and bloomed like tur and ton in flagrant oburescence. Making way to when crow'ther and su'et, protagon and firent did recite and make good for night and when mourning came Switt was sharp and delibranitic. Dibds 'ad 'ad twun and tweeberry too many, Switt did dedunk, and set eastwarts whence more.

Eastbert Rigor and Ridden were rife and ransacked ruminously in rank ruborence. Umbert gallant and funt, but not twent mons lint was the raisin detract known and shouted forth from rooftips and wonders. "The Devil herself were him and home, so breget and borst yon sides and rend forth, lesser demise be sharper and stuck!" The cacophonitude was all permetrating and ran bunk to brush and Cantwell betrunken o'er it spitsnot. Yeigh, Eastbert bunt and bent to the wyrm o' the Devil hirself and hem and horn and rote and ring and sprunlike, for 't was that the Devil - him high, her hope - had sent fir and fur crumb on the board, rock and cobule. The feetward ascinate began again but mostly qu'unker, for Switt o' the Harp and Le Swîdt owned none time for frivolution!


----------



## Vesteralen

Crudblud said:


> The voice belongated to Harp Swittleswidt, a man of malabooth and stupor, or merely torpor.
> 
> The feetward ascinate began again but mostly qu'unker, for Switt o' the Harp and Le Swîdt owned none time for frivolution!


Even abridged, it's pretty good stuff..


----------



## Taggart

Crudblud said:


> Yes. It's part of a series of shorts (I think of them kind of like comic strips but with paragraphs for panels) that I add new entries to from time to time. There is a non-linear narrative that links them all together, but most of all they're just fun to write.
> 
> The first one I wrote goes like this:
> 
> Ah, the colloq and winsome vagueries done one collected in the fire there. Whence and what horm might be influctuated gravously and storthwit. Vaqu, vaqum; the vacuum in situe was not best pleasantised nor hospit did come, for the English are a strangled people of small means and wit smaller still. But be known that wherest arrangements for vacancy is sparse, that sparsity may be usulated and usurped for the good of mankind. And yet, I babble beyond my precipitude, for the protagon and firent do approach the view of this halpstated narratide and time it is for us to mean them, and well.


Deep Joy! Stanley Unwin is alive and well and living near Sheffield!

Remarkables.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Deep Joy! Stanley Unwin is alive and well and living near Sheffield!
> Remarkables.


Dear Taggart and dear Crudblud,
I must say that when I read the above (post #217) I first thought of Lewis Carroll's *Jabberwocky* :
http://www.poets.org/viewmedia.php/prmMID/15597


----------



## Blancrocher

Very cool stuff, Crudblud! You ever read any Raymond Roussel? If not, you might like it!

http://books.google.com/books?id=Ap...raymond roussel impressions of africa&f=false


----------



## Crudblud

Blancrocher said:


> Very cool stuff, Crudblud! You ever read any Raymond Roussel? If not, you might like it!
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Ap...raymond roussel impressions of africa&f=false


Thank you. No, I haven't encountered this particular Roussel before, but I will endeavour to find a copy of this book in print next time I am out book shopping. I don't have a problem reading on the computer, obviously, but books are perhaps the only media I prefer to have in physical copy.


----------



## Blancrocher

Crudblud said:


> Thank you. No, I haven't encountered this particular Roussel before, but I will endeavour to find a copy of this book in print next time I am out book shopping. I don't have a problem reading on the computer, obviously, but books are perhaps the only media I prefer to have in physical copy.


I don't think that online copy is complete, so a physical copy is the way to go if it seems interesting to you. Let me know what you think--all the best!


----------



## cwarchc

mstar said:


> Or you want more information
> Perhaps a clarification


Speech is blasphemy, silence a lie. Above speech and silence there is a way out.


----------



## mstar

Time to derail!!!!  i just saw two men atop a large elevating machine, apparently fixing a preschool/daycare building's window. Any stories on how this may have happened?!


----------



## Crudblud

mstar said:


> Time to derail!!!!  i just saw two men atop a large elevating machine, apparently fixing a preschool/daycare building's window. Any stories on how this may have happened?!


They wouldn't let me play with the crayons, so I smashed the place up good!


----------



## mstar

Wonderful, Crudblood! My interpretation is:

We were playing dinosaurs, and my friend was a pterodactyl....









(Reassurance: He landed safely on a bed of flowers. Can't be too mild....  )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cucumber ?


----------



## Blancrocher

Apparently, shrink-wrapping cucumbers may be better for the environment than not doing it.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...a-cucumber-really-mindless-waste-8340812.html


----------



## mstar

With the rapidly growing population, it is certainly only necessary to use GMO! (Not all of it is unnatural.... If you cross a tall wheat plant that produces few seeds and a short plant that produces seeds in abundance by removing the stamens of one flower and the ova of the other, it is safe, and actually does happen all the time in nature!)


----------



## mstar

"Who has cupped in his hand the waters of the sea, and marked off the heavens with a span? Who has held in a measure the dust of the earth, weighed the mountains in scales and the hills in a balance? Who has directed the spirit of the Lord, or has instructed him as his counselor? Whom did he consult to gain knowledge? Who taught him the path of judgement, or showed him the way of understanding?

Behold, the nations count as a drop of the bucket, as dust on the scales, the coastlands weigh no more than powder. Lebanon would not suffice for fuel, nor its animals be enough for holocausts. Before him all the nations are as nought, as nothing and void he accounts them.

To whom can you liken God? With what equal can you confront him?" _- Catholic Bible, Isaiah 40:12-18 _


----------



## cwarchc

A thought comes up but you don’t follow up on it. Don’t analyze your interpretation or connect it to a memory. Let it pass by. Experience the world as it is. Without passing judgement or relating it to something else.


----------



## mstar

Great people to great things. That is why I am great. ut:


----------



## Blancrocher

OK, I'm now certifiably terrified of jellyfish.

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/arc...arketing software&utm_term=Theyre Taking Over


----------



## KenOC

Blancrocher said:


> OK, I'm now certifiably terrified of jellyfish.


A caution to others. Do not read Blancrocher's reference. It's horribly depressing (especially the conclusion) and there's nothing you can do about it. So eat, drink, and be merry, and maybe listen to your favorite music. While you can.


----------



## aleazk

Blancrocher said:


> OK, I'm now certifiably terrified of jellyfish.
> 
> http://www.nybooks.com/articles/arc...arketing software&utm_term=Theyre Taking Over


I never occurred to me that the topic of jellyfish could inspire such a long article!.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I once had a love affair with a dead jellyfish in a jar some years ago. He left me for another woman (more precisely, my English teacher at the time).


----------



## Vesteralen

Barbara Cook

Saw her on "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" a couple of nights ago (Netflix streaming).

Why didn't she make more TV appearances than she did? Good actress.


----------



## cwarchc

Ah but, is interstellar travel ever going to be achievable?


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I once had a love affair with a dead jellyfish in a jar some years ago. He left me for another woman (more precisely, my English teacher at the time).


Wow. I don't know what substance it is you are on, ComposerofAG, but where can I find some? Just to try it out, know what I mean?


----------



## aleazk

TalkingHead said:


> Wow. I don't know what substance it is you are on, ComposerofAG, but where can I find some? Just to try it out, know what I mean?


It's called avant-garde music. The bad thing are the adverse effects, like the retro-conservative people...


----------



## Blancrocher

cwarchc said:


> Ah but, is interstellar travel ever going to be achievable?


Wikipedia seems fairly sanguine about the prospect--and also about time travel, for that matter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstellar_travel#Hundred-Year_Starship_study


----------



## Guest

cwarchc said:


> Ah but, is interstellar travel ever going to be achievable?


Dear cwarhc (how exactly do I pronounce that, by the way?), the fact that we even talk about it, that the sci-fi literature and films are full of it, means to me (and I do have a low IQ, yes) that one day it will happen. When chickens have teeth.


----------



## Musician

Noah is about to come on the big screen staring a gladiator of Rome...this should be interesting...


----------



## TresPicos

cwarchc said:


> Ah but, is interstellar travel ever going to be achievable?


Of course, and it's going to be stellar!


----------



## Taggart

Blancrocher said:


> Wikipedia seems fairly sanguine about the prospect--and also about time travel, for that matter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstellar_travel#Hundred-Year_Starship_study


The two are closely related. One of the reasons the speed of light was postulated as a limiting speed was that if you went faster, then events could happen before their causes or as Arthur Buller remarked in Punch:

There was a young lady named Bright,
Who travelled much faster than light,
She started one day
In a relative way,
And returned the previous night!


----------



## cwarchc

In an off topic derailing thread, we appear to having links
That will never do







Why does my dog never catch his tail?


----------



## Blancrocher

cwarchc said:


> In an off topic derailing thread, we appear to having links
> That will never do
> View attachment 24926
> 
> Why does my dog never catch his tail?


I'm sorry cwarchc, but I just can't help it!

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/dogs-best-friend/201208/why-do-some-dogs-chase-their-tails

Unfortunately, it seems tail-chasing dogs have some sort of obsessive-compulisive disorder (along with people who continuously post unnecessary links).


----------



## cwarchc

My secret friend told me you would say that...................................


----------



## Taggart

cwarchc said:


> In an off topic derailing thread, we appear to having links
> That will never do
> Why does my dog never catch his tail?


Because when he sees links he thinks







and goes chasing after them.

Besides what's wrong with links? They keep our swings up!


----------



## JCarmel

Taggart, could you please post a Vegetarian alternative as well, next time? Thank you.


----------



## Taggart

No problem for me










but.............................................................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Edgar Moreau


----------



## TresPicos

Henri Rousseau


----------



## Vesteralen

Fideau .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

NEAU WE MUST DERAIL THIS THREAD BEFORE WE GET TO A TOPIC!!!!!!!


----------



## ptr




----------



## Musician

I was just thinking about mixing beer with calculus... there are a few things in the world that match up so effortlessly 

:cheers:


----------



## Blancrocher

Musician said:


> I was just thinking about mixing beer with calculus... there are a few things in the world that match up so effortlessly
> 
> :cheers:


I assume you're studying Belgian lambic beers?

http://lambicandwildale.com/the-mystery-of-lambic-beer/


----------



## Crudblud

Ahghah! Wump.


----------



## cwarchc

Anne Lister was an interesting woman
Came from the town I work in?


----------



## ptr

^^ is that Dave Lister's lister sister?










/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

We stating a topic here


----------



## mstar

WOAH why do I think Wagner when I see this?!


----------



## ptr

cwarchc said:


> We stating a topic here
> View attachment 24988


Breaking the rules is my middle name! :kiss:

/ptr


----------



## aleazk

omg, that was really funny. I loved Newton! (John Neville, The Adventures of Baron Munchausen). There's nothing like the sarcastic accent of an angry Brit. I loved the "rid_i_culous game" and "it's _your_ bet..."
Einstein was good too.


----------



## PetrB

_How to Play Piano Like Philip Glass_


----------



## mstar

Wrote this is 6 minutes right now.... I have no idea about the title, though.... 


"True is the love
Which I have for you, 
My dear friend, 
The love I cannot fathom. 
From the greatest depths 
And falling through the darkness 
From my dreams 
For your gentle embrace 
I would suffer the world 
And the distant stars 
Would be as nothing. 

When there is absence 
My dear friend 
Of the warmth 
Of your heart, 
The sky looms ahead 
Closing in on the Earth 
Meeting the land 
With no mercy 
Shattering the silence 
Of the far-off stars 
In the formidable, 
Terrible night sky. 

The days are like ice, 
The time cannot be broken. 
One does not feel 
A thing; no word 
Harms the utter silence 
Which your absence hath brought 
Upon me 
Upon my heart 
Upon the distant stars 
In the far-off night sky 
Until you return 
My dear friend, 
And I will need stars 
No more, 
For there will be 
No dark, night sky. 

-"mstar"


----------



## Crudblud

Umbertsnad high horse hip hopping hugmunch were mêde maîque to eaten coats travaille and alwaits, with a smigliones hear and a yuhumgagrahar (straist gagaher for pripoor unmuncular ripotenza) there, led on by lanky laments to port of most import wheremst, at the grainy house Ungt (like in olter leeds 'Ungt wunah, Uignt wuin gaghagahaga! Wingt wallabere, byens miegup!') buaig the seay of Olruus and looking on to whereles warts, it was time to work a walky way out to the djabube and sleep well buggins! Here at Ungt it was a more obvious inconspicuscene than elsewheren'ts, even Propelsior Chompsky had used it when on the run from that walking menage Mer Menub, error from the eep, as a result of being askanced of the Anorak Syntheticalist literatunes, and it seared Umbert's brêgn summunck fiats for to think of the thought such as it was was to be caught indulging as he was in something one nights mistake for a bagatelle and cheeves as they were and, as it might have been, he was not.

Bidding stairwells to the chorses would have been a kindness, for they do not crumble well at sea, but it seamed unseamly for, allowing safe paysage, they would in fact requite their fastly legs whunts moored. For such a simple man as Umbert, horsing was nexusoire and indeed envimental to his wellbearing hips, but, he surmised, for the glory of Zing Webinar (a matter of some unguence for decanting later on, fallows) would it be dispondibule and inceinture, in such time as to be falked urumiously and without esitompte. But frold Omer Goggins thee wat waits, and which wuay this is is not noopsed, the hitosteres of the MagClaggins remaakse unnoawak and without an unsurmentionable aggeragains of speedy clives it should be knowed well and without muss, that, in the wats oaf oold, ther could be no generarologia in the discitation of phneeph, the transdishannals of tim and the works of Wov. Such ingomareon I dotot not passons to theet witaints reason, surs et modules, I assuage you, but rather that in times of struge and tyoom, arowig fur ambrains, itns sns leisky ist, and not unst!

A skeecret secreted waltz accrued, but onsly for Onslo (nagt fæge Osloeška) whu wizzled awain the nacht by the waibes and droned in that monotone blue goat.


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> Wrote this is 6 minutes right now.... I have no idea about the title, though....
> 
> "True is the love
> Which I have for you,
> My dear friend,
> The love I cannot fathom.
> From the greatest depths
> And falling through the darkness
> From my dreams
> For your gentle embrace
> I would suffer the world
> And the distant stars
> Would be as nothing.
> 
> When there is absence
> My dear friend
> Of the warmth
> Of your heart,
> The sky looms ahead
> Closing in on the Earth
> Meeting the land
> With no mercy
> Shattering the silence
> Of the far-off stars
> In the formidable,
> Terrible night sky.
> 
> The days are like ice,
> The time cannot be broken.
> One does not feel
> A thing; no word
> Harms the utter silence
> Which your absence hath brought
> Upon me
> Upon my heart
> Upon the distant stars
> In the far-off night sky
> Until you return
> My dear friend,
> And I will need stars
> No more,
> For there will be
> No dark, night sky.
> 
> -"mstar"


I like, but you're still not getting my Bud Light.


----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> ^^ is that Dave Lister's lister sister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /ptr


Some Craig Charles likeness.

View attachment 25080


----------



## cwarchc

swinging the axe.....................


----------



## Taggart

cwarchc said:


> swinging the axe.....................


like Lizzie Borden

... oh no that's another thread entirely.


----------



## PetrB

did, he whirled ............................


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> I like, but you're still not getting my Bud Light.


Hey, for six minutes in the middle of the night, with no review, just spontaneousness, its still Budlight-worthy (if I even liked beer....)

How 'bout a cup of tea instead?


----------



## aleazk

*Johann Sebastian Bach* Bach Johann Sebastian Johann Bach Sebastian Bach Johann Sebastian Bach
*Johann Sebastian Bach* Sebastian Sebastian Johann Bach Sebastian Sebastian​


----------



## PetrB

and retrograde now
[naitsabeS naitsabeS hcaB nnahoJ naitsabeS naitsabeS hcaB naitsabeS nnahoJ chaB naitsabeS nnahoJ hcaB naitsabeS hcaB nnahoJ naitsabeS nnahoJ chaB chaB naitsabeS nnahoJ]


----------



## ptr

Vaneyes said:


> Some Craig Charles likeness.


You think, I'm quite sure that Lister of Red Dwarf shares most of his Genome with Craig Charles!

/ptr


----------



## mstar

Further ado. Further ado. Further ado. (See the first post on this thread. )


----------



## Celloman

PetrB said:


> and retrograde now
> [naitsabeS naitsabeS hcaB nnahoJ naitsabeS naitsabeS hcaB naitsabeS nnahoJ chaB naitsabeS nnahoJ hcaB naitsabeS hcaB nnahoJ naitsabeS nnahoJ chaB chaB naitsabeS nnahoJ]


You know that in order to make that a true retrograde, you'd have to reverse the actual letters...


----------



## Klavierspieler

mstar said:


> Further ado. Further ado. Further ado. (See the first post on this thread. )


John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden John Madden


----------



## Taggart

If you insist, let's make a game of it


----------



## Celloman

Taggart, even by the standards of this thread that was off-topic...


----------



## Crudblud

How maddening.


----------



## mstar

I don't even watch sports and I have a good idea of this.... Ah, what society promotes.  

No food in the gym! 
No food in the classroom! 
No food on the piano! 
No food in the cafeteria! 
No food stuffed down the tuba! 
No food in philosophy class, even when claimed to be "food for thought!" 
No food on the forum! 
No food on the rugs! 
No food sucked up by the vacuum cleaner! 
No food stuck in the curls of sleeping Lucy's hair! 
No food in the china cabinets! 
No food in the viola case! 
And especially.... 
NO FOOD TO GIVE TO SOPRANOS. NONE AT ALL. :lol: 

(Kidding, no way, considering that I am a young sopr. myself....)


----------



## Taggart

Celloman said:


> Taggart, even by the standards of this thread that was off-topic...


Thank you. We aim to please.


----------



## mstar

What is up? I am being a solfege-sight-singing know-it-all. No, forget it, I'm playing the melody on the piano instead of singing it.


----------



## Ryan

The happiest of people aren’t the luckiest, and they usually don’t have the best of everything either. They simply make the most of everything they do have. The reason so many people are unhappy is because they tend to look at what’s missing in their life, instead of what’s present.

Take a stand and flip the switch. Stop wishing you had more. Stop wishing you were somewhere else. Stop wishing you looked like someone else. Love your quirks enough to let them shine. Appreciate your body and use it to it’s full potential. Appreciate the things you have that so many others dream about. Scream it out loud if you must: “I am lucky to be alive! I am happy to be me right now! I have way more than I need and so much to be grateful for! My life isn’t perfect, it’s just pretty darn good!”


----------



## Ryan

P.s Hope you all are having an awesome day guys


----------



## Crudblud

Clouds float high above
the field and cast shadows on
a solitary goat


----------



## Crudblud

Hundreds of feet trample the freshly laid snow back to the water it once was, forming puddles on the dirt-dredged cobbles. The people, dressed to combat the chill and laden with shopping bags—full of things they might never use, presents that will disappoint their recipients, stuff they bought merely to satisfy the ecstatic greed that comes with the arrival of each month's wage—make way for the 223 tram as it ferries strangers elsewhere on its hard, old tracks. Some might wonder where the passengers are going, others might be glad they aren't cramped into such a small space with so many other people, others still might wonder where they themselves are going if only the sudden shock of the cold air on their faces would give them pause for thought between one shop and the next, but something about this urban maze, with its endless grey walls and foreboding canopy of bleached white sky, dulls the senses. One lonely building of fiery orange brickwork has been vandalised for its audacity with graffiti in shades of grey, blue and white—even the hooligans of this town crusade for orderly conduct.


----------



## PetrB

Antimacassars and macassar oil -- how about'em?


----------



## mstar

PetrB said:


> Antimacassars and macassar oil -- how about'em?


Eh, I don't even bother.... And my chairs are just as clean as the next person's, assuming that theirs are clean as well. 

How about Schirmer (the publisher)? Anyone get some of their music books from there?


----------



## TresPicos

PetrB said:


> Antimacassars and macassar oil -- how about'em?


Cool! I never knew that little cloth had a name!

There should be something on top of it, though, since lots of people might be using the same one.


----------



## Klavierspieler

mstar said:


> How about Schirmer (the publisher)? Anyone get some of their music books from there?


Not if I can help it.


----------



## mstar

Klavierspieler said:


> Not if I can help it.


Why? True, the formatting for each season differs in Tchaikovsky's Seasons, and they even spell his name differently, if at all, in some of those, besides that book, Schirmer does a fairly good job with music. I've had a Sonatina album from Schirmer for several years now, and it's still good.

The editors are a different story, and one I do not like in several publishing companies, not only Schirmer. Does anyone else here find that their interpretations of music often differ from those suggested by the editors?


----------



## Klavierspieler

mstar said:


> Why? True, the formatting for each season differs in Tchaikovsky's Seasons, and they even spell his name differently, if at all, in some of those, besides that book, Schirmer does a fairly good job with music. I've had a Sonatina album from Schirmer for several years now, and it's still good.
> 
> The editors are a different story, and one I do not like in several publishing companies, not only Schirmer. Does anyone else here find that their interpretations of music often differ from those suggested by the editors?


They fall apart and what you said.


----------



## mstar

Klavierspieler said:


> They fall apart and what you said.


Yeah, my quote was quite paradoxical in a quiet way.... 

As for falling apart, ahemahemhem..... The sonatina album I mentioned does not have a spine.... You might say that Mozart's got its back. Beethoven got jealous, so I guess his rondo neighboring Mozart's first-movement-to-a-sonata sabotaged the latter, the Mozart getting revenge with its new pieces of tape by _scaling_ the Beethoven, leaving crease marks all over the pages every time they were turned.... Then some other composers got involved as well, and we'll just leave it there for now.... I'm too afraid if I pick up the subject it will recapitulate with a _r-r-rrrip!_


----------



## Blancrocher




----------



## aleazk

Quantum harmonic oscillator eigenvalues:


----------



## aleazk

The Kerr rotating black hole:










(oh, the memories of the really awful calculations I had to do when studying this little algebraic monster)


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> The Kerr rotating black hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oh, the memories of the really awful calculations I had to do when studying this little algebraic monster)


You just occupied me for another hour or so....


----------



## TresPicos

aleazk said:


> Quantum harmonic oscillator eigenvalues:


Yes, at the end of the day, it's all about which values we hold dear.


----------



## aleazk

"_Could somebody, please, close that window. It's freezing here..._" - _Sir_ *Isaac Newton*'s only comment in the four years he served as a member of the parliament.


----------



## mstar

Спокойной ночи, TalkClassical! And доброе утро in advance.  
¡Buenas noches, HablaClasico! ¡Y buenas días por adelantado!  
Tsba3lakher, 7akeClasical! Wa saba7 il khayr la bokra!  
GOODNIGHT, TALKCLASSICAL! AND GOOD MORNING IN ADVANCE!


----------



## TresPicos

aleazk said:


> "_Could somebody, please, close that window. It's freezing here..._" - _Sir_ *Isaac Newton*'s only comment in the four years he served as a member of the parliament.


Well, his colleagues certainly would have been more talkative, but do we remember any of them? Or any of their chatter? No!

Newton was a genius! By staying silent for years, biding his time, he carefully laid the ground. So, when he finally spoke, he had everyone's attention, and had polished and condensed his message into one crystal clear remark, and for that we still remember him to this day.


----------



## Ingélou

aleazk said:


> "_Could somebody, please, close that window. It's freezing here..._" - _Sir_ *Isaac Newton*'s only comment in the four years he served as a member of the parliament.


Maybe he had a thing about windows?

I just looked up a quote of Newton's, that he's supposed to have said to his dog, that knocked a candle over & set fire to 20 years' worth of manuscripts: '*Diamond, Diamond, thou little know'st the mischief that thou hast done!*'
But many think the story is apocryphal - that Newton didn't have a dog - and that *he simply left a window open*, & the wind blew a curtain which knocked the candle over and started the fire...

So as I say, maybe he had *a thing about windows*, and his only parliamentary remark had great importance, to *him*.


----------



## mstar

Ingenue said:


> Maybe he had a thing about windows?
> 
> I just looked up a quote of Newton's, that he's supposed to have said to his dog, that knocked a candle over & set fire to 20 years' worth of manuscripts: '*Diamond, Diamond, thou little know'st the mischief that thou hast done!*'
> But many think the story is apocryphal - that Newton didn't have a dog - and that *he simply left a window open*, & the wind blew a curtain which knocked the candle over and started the fire...
> 
> So as I say, maybe he had *a thing about windows*, and his only parliamentary remark had great importance, to *him*.


*Speaking of Windows.... *:lol:

Who here is a techy who knows what to change in about:config so that I can reset how many times I am asked to save a password? I vaguely recall it being mentioned, but I forget which settings....

*Help? *


----------



## Klavierspieler

mstar said:


> *Speaking of Windows.... *:lol:
> 
> Who here is a techy who knows what to change in about:config so that I can reset how many times I am asked to save a password? I vaguely recall it being mentioned, but I forget which settings....
> 
> *Help? *


That is a topic. You must go find the tech thread (no idea where it is).


----------



## Mesa

Ahh, Answers.com

What hobby do bill gates do?
In: Bill Gates [Edit categories]
Answer:
in his spare time bill gates enjoys nothing more than knittting stamp collecting and eating the souls of the inncoent


----------



## mstar

It's out! The mischievous, meandering, meddling COAG has just got me to admit my AGE! 

(I really shouldn't be publicizing this, should I? )


----------



## mstar

Tchayyyakovskiiieeee! Pyotr Ilyich Tchaayyaakovvvskkiee!

(I've been wanting to do that for the longest time yet....)

*Hey, ignoring the above, anyone up for a secrets thread?*


----------



## cwarchc

There is some magnificent architecture in old Aquae Sulis
I was there yesterday


----------



## mstar

*DOES ANYONE HERE CONDUCT IMAGINARY ORCHESTRAS IN THE SHOWER?*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> *DOES ANYONE HERE CONDUCT IMAGINARY ORCHESTRAS IN THE SHOWER?*


Not in the shower, no, but I've conducted before for myself, hehe...

If I were very intuitive, mstar, it would seem that you are (also) in love, to say the things you've been saying recently. That, or you've been perfectly happy-fied.  I say such weird things on my facebook...


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If I were very intuitive, mstar, it would seem that you are (also) in love, to say the things you've been saying recently.


W-what are we saying here??  I - YOU'RE DERAILING!! And yet, it's the point of this thread.... Undoubtedly, you are continuing a topic, responding to me, nevertheless _starting_ a topic, which means that.... It's at least somewhat _justifiable...._ 
Sure, you could say I'm in love. With *telomerase* in general. :lol:

Okay, okay. I'm in love. Just not in the extremely erotic, senseless, girlish way of teenagers. I'm not that... _fathomable._ :lol: 
I'm just afraid people get the wrong idea....


----------



## TresPicos

..........................

and then

..........................


----------



## mstar

TresPicos said:


> ..........................
> 
> and then
> 
> ..........................


And then that would be sad. That is all.


----------



## mstar

We haven't been derailing lately....

_Mastabas...._


----------



## Crudblud

Whimst staid at Ungt, Umbert and Thoutsnad did partaste of whisked sky with knotted sculler Rralp, and saste he of Bruagachaig: "As soon's yuh poot yuer noase t' thuglass y'noatess tha lavaluv peet n wuid tahn'ns." Umbert didst seek of pleascedure olfactoire but didst find nought so munch as the whimph of spit and coughing to the pants of uhumvular displacement in the bowls, and Rralp say unto he: "Be ye sek lard? Aye, 's te mooch f'ye." Thoutstanded beforks the table and protracted: "Holly huggins! Dramswhammed me face but good!" and procedured to pfaul oben.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2514421/Marie-Watton-stabbed-man-stomach-told-fit.html
Bizarre, will men be charged for compliments?


----------



## mstar

My username should have been Hexameron. That would be awesome! Next website/forum/etc. I sign up for, Hexameron it is.... :lol:


----------



## superhorn

Or as the Rabbi said to his congregation , "Ladies and gentlemen of the Jewry ".







:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ohhhh, am I sore. Spent three hours in the yard, first cleaning the gutters, and two downspouts were plugged with lengthy frozen debris chunks. Picked ice slabs out of the gutters bare handed. It was 35F and sunny anyway. Then I raked and bagged 3/4 of front yard (just left below the sidewalk). But that was not all, after that my wife took me shopping, which resulted in three hours of walking around in three big stores. Aughhhh! I have had enough. Yet the back yard is still full of leaves.  

On the bright side, my new CD arrived in the mail just before I started the yard work, so I listened to Beethoven's Leonore Opera (early version of the well known Fidelio Opera) while working (a 2 hour work, this one recorded in 1960).


----------



## Flamme

http://www.mummytombs.com/otzi/curse.htm
Hmmm


----------



## mstar

Flamme said:


> http://www.mummytombs.com/otzi/curse.htm
> Hmmm


No. There is a scientific explanation.


----------



## cwarchc

why does toast always fall buttered side down?
If you strap it onto a cat buttered side up,and drop the cat, how will it hit the floor?


----------



## Flamme

mstar said:


> No. There is a scientific explanation.


Hmmm not quite sure, they didnt die from lets say ''disease'', maybe carried by a corpse but in all sorts of freakish accidents...


----------



## Taggart

cwarchc said:


> why does toast always fall buttered side down?
> If you strap it onto a cat buttered side up,and drop the cat, how will it hit the floor?


Have you ever tried to butter a cat? Basically, it all depends if you look or not (bit like Schrodinger's cat). If you don't look,the cat will eat the toast in mid air and land on it's feet as expected. If you do look, the cat will hover in mid air, rotating wildly:


----------



## Flamme

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-years-ago-makes-public-apology-Facebook.html


----------



## Flamme

Taggart said:


> Have you ever tried to butter a cat? Basically, it all depends if you look or not (bit like Schrodinger's cat). If you don't look,the cat will eat the toast in mid air and land on it's feet as expected. If you do look, the cat will hover in mid air, rotating wildly:


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-or-why-the-toast-lands-butter-side-down.html


----------



## mstar

Third consecutive night, I am unable to sleep because I have Liszt's works "stuck in my head." Googling solutions came up with _how to practice_ Liszt's works in one's mind.

Excellent.


----------



## Mesa

Last night's Simpsons was the best in about ten years. Seth MacFarlane was a guest voice so the writers got competitive, it seems. Actually laughed out loud 3 or 4 times, which is terribly rare.

Edit: Actually it was the last episode of the last season. D'oh indeed.


----------



## joen_cph

Things happen. An Australian eagle stole a video camera that had been mounted on a crocodile and then flew 110 km while filming:
http://news.sky.com/story/1176511/sea-eagle-steals-camera-and-films-flight


----------



## aakermit

HYPERBOLE is an utterly obscene manifestation of absurd and grotesque linguistic showmanship and needs to be forever purged from polite literary expression.


----------



## BurningDesire

aakermit said:


> HYPERBOLE is an utterly obscene manifestation of absurd and grotesque linguistic showmanship and needs to be forever purged from polite literary expression.


heheh. Irony.

.............


----------



## mstar

Lalalalalalalallalalallalala


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TURNTABLE IS DEAD!   

Now I use plug.dj to share/listen to music. The turntable community has migrated there now.


----------



## Katie

*"The horse should not have been on the launchpad"*

Okay, I'm gonna derail the contents of your bladder into those scrunched up Depends!

[video]http://www.theonion.com/articles/nasa-baffled-by-failure-of-straw-shuttle,1997/[/video]


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Katie said:


> Okay, I'm gonna derail the contents of your bladder into those scrunched up Depends!
> 
> [video]http://www.theonion.com/articles/nasa-baffled-by-failure-of-straw-shuttle,1997/[/video]


"An estimated 30 birds, eight voles and 23 mice who had nested in the ship's outer hull or burrowed homes deep in the ship's straw engines also perished in the blast."  Not the animals!!! lol


----------



## Weston

*For you folks in the UK:* Some of my favorite "non-classical" song-smiths use the term "semi-detached" in their lyrics, surprisingly more often than you might imagine and from more than one source. I'm not sure if I'm spelling it correctly. From the context, I as an ignorant Yankee, get the idea it refers to what we would call subdivisions, or suburban areas. But (also from the context) it could mean a type of home structure? Maybe what we would call a duplex? Or am I way off and it refers to some kind of nihilistic attitude. "I'm feeling semi-detached today." Or perhaps a government service of some kind.

Another word I am uncertain of is "demobbed" which I take to mean mustering out of a military career - maybe.

Any clarification will greatly help me appreciate nuances in the lyrics. Oh, I could probably look it up, but it's more fun to get it from a living complex soul.


----------



## Crudblud

Semi-detached usually refers to two houses joined together at one side, middle/lower-middle class housing.

"Demobbed" is familiar but for some reason I can't remember what it means right now.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I believe "demobbed" is short for "demobilized."


----------



## Weston

Ah - so it _is_ what in my part of the world would be called a duplex.

I first heard the term in a moderately obscure Jethro Tull song.

"Semi-detached in our suburban mess
We're living in these hard times."

And also there was a Manfred Mann song "Semi-detached Suburban Mr. James," and at least one other musical reference I can't quite remember. Odd that this should show up so often in music.

Demobilized ^ makes sense now and so does the other song lyric using the term.

Thanks all! I've got a bunch of cultural references like that I'd love to know about, but I'm very happy with these. I've wondered about them for years.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Weston said:


> Ah - so it _is_ what in my part of the world would be called a duplex.
> 
> I first heard the term in a moderately obscure Jethro Tull song.
> 
> "Semi-detached in our suburban mess
> We're living in these hard times."
> 
> And also there was a Manfred Mann song "Semi-detached Suburban Mr. James," and at least one other musical reference I can't quite remember. Odd that this should show up so often in music.
> 
> Demobilized ^ makes sense now and so does the other song lyric using the term.
> 
> Thanks all! I've got a bunch of cultural references like that I'd love to know about, but I'm very happy with these. I've wondered about them for years.


Could it be in the context given above that semi-detached means that the suburbanites are living in their own little world of clean cut lawns, fancy shopping malls, and restaurants etc, and not really caring about the uglier side of life such as crime and poverty they left behind in the city, as if by leaving they were the cause of the inner city's decline? At least for the Manfred Mann song. Would need more context on each song to really understand.


----------



## Crudblud

Whimst staid at Ungt, Umbert and Thoutsnad did partaste of whisked sky with knotted sculler Rralp, and saste he of Bruagachaig: "As soon's yuh poot yuer noase t' thuglass y'noatess tha lavaluv peet n wuid tahn'ns." Umbert didst seek of pleascedure olfactoire but didst find nought so munch as the whimph of spit and coughing to the pants of uhumvular displacement in the bowls, and Rralp say unto he: "Be ye soek laad? Aye, 's tae mooch f'ye." Thoutstanded beforks the table and protracted: "Holly huggins! Dramswhammed me face but good!" and procedured to phaul obern. Elsewhents bype th' see did the deuomme engain for the standing of two coins in the materieaux of frenge breads, crupst a-thick and middlight softines. 'Ponch'wing althworlds did seem to stop and gathernate duste.

Mewhaw, at dislocation unclosed, voix 're overerd saing: "Whelle, it sheesnmse to me that whee have a prahabellum." Chief of these simulvoicings is Crog Burra, a mooghnman from the mooghn cometh like star dust from the great cosmic whyways to the alleywhys off the Ungt waterfrungt, and indead he seaks to deal with Umbert & Co. on a mutter of cosmick scrupularye. Dealing instead noww wwith members of his owne partie, he beguiles planes to chapter a sheep, the shop upongwich (remound of his sangwich "wide their trouble, let fade the musici 'n' askance" _[Wov's Duuquillennial Orox, p. 184]_) his quaquaquarry moves quaquaversal to cracker crumb (fort was so on tha mep) over next continuent quisquis (noting his couscous). The quaquaverse beemps bruight outsighed and brings out experiments of Crog to and engd, for nowe.

Umbert inert was, drunking back of Sparcaddiq's Oat Ale, whileasunlike Thoutsnad, fully recombinated post-whiskcydent, was seeded about a desk in the corner, vierking feversick, as was the Moilesaïque tradiscone, on a liszt of plants. So farts, the progress was closeted to the egress than timself regress, but he soldered on and his mother would ha' said "y've b'n 'n th' w'rts, 'av'n't y'?" It read thuseldorf (transwasted poorly from les Moîles originaux by traumacademy progressor Burlap Jibs, jr.):

Articule of Bisnanes the Furst: Find Dibiel

Articule of Buslanes the Se****: Kill Dibbin

Articule of Urgynes the Thurdt: WARPPANTSY GET

Articule of Burgers the Forght: Goho-M

Umbertwoke unaninounzd and read alode the lips, obesing versely "that dosn't dound fun." Haldrewake and iriticable, Thoutsnapped viscosely, telling Umbert to stick a baguette in his bumberthumps and rumps to his mumps. He then apollogibed and did reuterns to his links, thus baking up his clams with junglistic sauces. Umbert rerunt to his bed by the windew and resuméd dring ging Optarales forslie paid. Tomorrowhen they wooden bark on the grainpe savoyage of thei destines, coinciding unfortunately with the Meái Festines, a soure courze of dealey in the mortging as, all along the wotterfrown, he obversed from the small wind-oh! the manifolded buttings and trimting and leids (to acombine lieds) going up from otello 'ere to bordello acrostices the bay.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What rail, I didn't even see the tracks


----------



## Capeditiea

Mice are cute... until they decide to plot to take over the world... 

:O who knows if mice are currently on TC.


----------

